# halliburton petroleum production



## shadymagdy (19 أغسطس 2010)

http://www.filesonic.com/file/16402909/Heriot Watt University - Production Technology I.pdf


----------



## محمد الاكرم (21 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا
وفقك الله


----------



## shadymagdy (30 أغسطس 2010)

al 3afw


----------



## anihita (31 أغسطس 2010)

can you upload the file to some different server


----------



## محمد الاكرم (1 سبتمبر 2010)

anihita قال:


> can you upload the file to some different server


السلام
http://www.4shared.com/document/vDj6tozF/Heriot_Watt_University_-_Produ.html

وفقك الله


----------



## A.salam Saileh (5 يناير 2013)

بارك الله قيك


----------

